

Show HN: an open source HTML5 + CSS3 course - icoloma
http://instructormatters.com

======
tomek2k1
My browser is not supported (I'm using IE9). I dont like the statement, that
IE is crap. Sure it was. But that was 3 versions in the past. IE9 and IE10 is
much secure than the old versions and it is compliant to industry standards.

~~~
icoloma
Sorry about that. We are strongly opinionated, since we have been developing
with IE support since version 5.5 (that we don't miss much, truth be told).

The course has an entire module dedicated to make things work in IE:
[http://html5.instructormatters.com/0.3/browsers-and-
seo.html...](http://html5.instructormatters.com/0.3/browsers-and-seo.html#/9)

You are right that IE10 _is_ a standards-compliant, really good browser (not
so much IE9). We were rushing to get the contents out and probably should re-
check our browser assumptions.

Thanks for the heads-up.

------
zapt02
Images in slides often go outside the screen at the bottom so you can't see
them. (FF16).

~~~
_rvidal
Yes, you need a big screen to see them properly, although in a projector they
look fine.

For the moment, we rely on the browser zoom. Adapting them for smaller screens
is on our to-do list.

------
mauricesvay
I can't trust a website with lousy stock photos to teach me HTML5

~~~
icoloma
I am afraid there is no graphic designer among us. We are all IT guys.

~~~
isharabash
If you take them out it looks better imo

~~~
icoloma
You are absolutely right, it looks better now. Thanks!

------
sharon2012
Cool stuff, I must say

